
Meaningful life at older ages – relationship with prosperity, health, biology - pseudolus
https://www.pnas.org/content/116/4/1207
======
maxander
> We show that independently of age, sex, educational attainment, and
> socioeconomic status, higher worthwhile ratings are associated with stronger
> personal relationships (marriage/partnership, contact with friends), broader
> social engagement (involvement in civic society, cultural activity,
> volunteering), less loneliness, greater prosperity (wealth, income), better
> mental and physical health (self-rated health, depressive symptoms, chronic
> disease), less chronic pain, less disability, greater upper body strength,
> faster walking, less obesity and central adiposity, more favorable biomarker
> profiles (C-reactive protein, plasma fibrinogen, white blood cell count,
> vitamin D, high-density lipoprotein cholesterol), healthier lifestyles
> (physical activity, fruit and vegetable consumption, sleep quality, not
> smoking), more time spent in social activities and exercising, and less time
> spent alone or watching television.

In essence, this amounts to "spending time with friends/family" (said five
different ways) and "staying healthy" (said nine different ways.)

~~~
sridca
> In essence, this amounts to "spending time with friends/family" (said five
> different ways)

Correlation != causation.

The key factor is likely to be stress. You can be either stressed or happy
regardless of your social situation.

> and "staying healthy" (said nine different ways.)

This goes without saying.

------
yeahitslikethat
Tldr: work well with and be around others, be healthy, and have lots money and
you'll be happy later in life.

------
amoitnga
Could somebody please translate it to simpler English?

~~~
mcguire
From reading the abstract, feeling that you are leading a worthwhile life
means you are happier and healthier. Or possibly the other way around; it is
confusing.

~~~
satokema
Big theory: being a worthwhile person attracts people to your circles and also
means there is actually a reason to be healthier.

If your life is crap, why would people be friends with you? Why take care of
your body if your life is crap?

~~~
badpun
> If your life is crap, why would people be friends with you?

Are you saying you can only be friends with successful people (or at least
people with non-crap life)? For me, I'm friends with people who are
inteligent, open-minded, funny and care about the friendship (so that they
prioritize allocating time for it). I don't particularly care if their life is
in order; in a way, if it's not and I can help them sort it out, it makes the
friendship more meaningful.

~~~
lotsofpulp
The frequency of intersection of events in people’s lives depends on their
“success” in life, hence the different “classes” in society. College,
graduations, weddings, weekend outings, vacations, golf clubs, gyms, work
environments, residential neighborhoods, etc.

It’s harder to meet and befriend people who you aren’t crossing paths with
during the course of your life.

~~~
throwaway21932
This kind of talk makes me happy to live in an european country where people
of all walks of life can meet in every street, every gym and almost every
neighborhoods.

Where I can have a chat with somebody without having any idea about their
"success" and "class".

I wonder how much the "rat race" mindset correlates with depression, anxiety,
cynicism...

~~~
cheez
I live in a rat race city and this mindset really only exists in the less
dense areas. Never met anyone when I lived in the dense part of town who would
think twice about speaking with me.

